# Painting of Bear



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Mom did an amazing job! It's so good, it almost looks like a photograph! Such a great tribute to beautiful Bear!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a beautiful painting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

That is a beautiful painting.

We are going to a painting class this - 40 of us will be painting a picture of our dogs. I could only wish it will look half that good.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That's just beautiful. Good job Mom..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I figured out how to make it bigger!









Hanging on the Wall


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, I also think it turned out well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

What a beautiful painting of Bear!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a perfect gift from your Mom, who is an excellent painter. Nice to have Bear on the wall keeping an eye on things....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Your mom did a beautiful painting of bear. She really captured his expression. Very nice.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Your mom did a great job!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful and I'm sure it is treasured


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

What a beautiful painting of Bear. Your mom is very talented. Such a wonderful gift to keep along with your memories. I found a video a couple days ago that I forgot we had of our dog Simon..that video is worth more to me than any other possession I have. I look at it when I want to see him...it bings a smile to my face even though my heart is breaking. I hope the painting does the same for you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful painting of Bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great paining. I am always happy to see her soulful eyes and that beautiful smile. It is going to be two years soon but I remember posting on her thread like it was yesterday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

all I can say is WOW. Gorgeous!


----------

